
Ask HN: How do you track FOSS releases, changelogs? - andrewstuart2
So I realized this morning (after seeing the post re: NodeJS release) that I&#x27;m always having a hard time tracking release notes, breaking changes, new features, etc. It&#x27;s hard even for the software I&#x27;m intimately familiar with and use on a daily basis, and I&#x27;d like to get a better forest-level view of the projects I&#x27;m using or considering.<p>Does anybody have a resource or tool that aggregates this sort of information? That lets me filter&#x2F;select the ones I care most about? I&#x27;d love to see something like that. Free product idea if it doesn&#x27;t already exist. ;-)<p>Features I&#x27;m hoping for, in no particular order:<p><pre><code>    - Reasonably common format
    - Filtering&#x2F;Selecting
    - FOSS itself, of course</code></pre>
======
mtmail
For nodejs you can start with
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/retire](https://www.npmjs.com/package/retire)
"is a tool for detecting use of vulnerable libraries"

For Ruby/Python/PHP/node you can use
[https://gemnasium.com/](https://gemnasium.com/)

I thought about creating something similar for Perl once. I'm sure there's
still space in the market.

------
m_ke
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/releases.atom](https://github.com/nodejs/node/releases.atom)
\+ feedly/slack

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah, subscribing to the releases RSS of the various OSS I use works pretty
well.

